# H&K Triamp question



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

lksdksksjdskdjalskdjalsjdlksdj


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Hiss and hum are two different things, a hum balance control is for 60hz hum, it won't do anything for hiss. Likely the trim pot burnt out. The amp will work fine without it, but if you get a tube that hums you won't be able to use that pot to nullify the hum anymore. It sounds like this problem is not uncommon for this model. The trimpot is a bit undersized (in terms of wattage), and extreme settings can burn it out.


----------

